

Review our app: IntentBox (London Startup Weekend) - ig1

We just built this app this weekend, we didn't manage to get full facebook integration. But the site works as a self-contained app.<p>Our site: http://intentbox.com
======
SlyShy
One thing I noticed right away is:

I entered in what I wanted to do, and I'm instantly prompted to register. Fair
enough, this is a common pattern. But after I've registered, the thing I
entered in already isn't listed, and I have to re-enter it. I was very much
expecting that information to carry over.

I can't speak for everyone, but this doesn't solve a problem I've ever had,
and it doesn't seem any more useful than an email or Facebook status update.

~~~
ig1
Regarding versus Facebook status. Facebook status will move very fast. If you
post "I want to go and see Batman" in a couple of days time everyone will have
forgotten about it. This keeps track over time.

Initially we planned it to have tight facebook integration but the facebook
api proved to be an enormous pain, so we cut our losses to built what we could
build in a weekend.

Also we wanted an android/iphone front end which would be good for realtime
activities (i.e I want to go to the pub this evening) but again it was a time
thing.

~~~
zackham
A nice value add over what you can already do by just posting a Facebook
status update / shooting out a message on Twitter would be to do a time-
delayed push of the message. If I know I want to go shoot pool tomorrow night,
put that on your site, shoot it out over Facebook/Twitter/whatever with a link
back to your site, then if I haven't created plans, push out a 'last chance'
status update that is closer to the time when I want to go do whatever it is I
wanted to do.

More generically, I can see value in choosing a strategy to publish
information at some future time and not having to do it manually.

------
rs
Clickable link: <http://intentbox.com>

~~~
notauser
Project start - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=954556>

------
adamcrowe
I really like the idea behind this. Best of luck.

I'd prefer an OAuth twitter integration.

------
AndrewDucker
It's a neat idea.

Any chance of OpenID support rather than requiring signup?

Oh, and the ability to link to an intention from elsewhere. I'd love to be
able to link to it from my LJ.

~~~
notauser
As a quick hack you can link directly to an intention by clicking on it and
then copying the URL.

(This is fixable and should be no problem however).

------
notauser
Please don't look too closely at the code, there are some things in there that
need a bit of refactoring :-)

------
tptacek
"I built this app in a weekend" + need to register to see anything = bounce.
Make it easier.

~~~
ig1
You don't have to sign-up with an email address, you can just pick an
arbitrary username which isn't taken and hit signup.

~~~
tptacek
Yeah, my brain is hardwired by everyone else's signups to bounce on screens
like that. Maybe it can be made clearer that there's no big signup required?
Even picking a password is friction.

------
dominic
Would be really useful if it automatically added my facebook friends list

------
pkc
Isn't it similar to 43things.com?

